# Sparkle



## Gruntilda (Jan 11, 2018)

I LOVE Sparkle!!  I googled her and I noticed she was actually in New Leaf.  I dont remember her at all!  I thought for sure she was a new animal for Pocket Camp.


----------



## Twisterheart (Jan 11, 2018)

Do you mean Sprinkle? Yeah, she's really cute.


----------



## Gruntilda (Jan 12, 2018)

OOPS!  Yes, thanks for setting me straight!


----------



## KatieAustin (Jan 12, 2018)

I agree, Sprinkle is super adorable!


----------



## Livvy (Jan 12, 2018)

ME TOO. I didn't know of her either, I bought her amiibo card so I could move her into one of my NL towns. haha I also bought other amiibos of pocket camp characters I like for my NL games. I like all the penguins, I hadn't seen one before really in NL, because I have only been playing a year and hadn't had one. Sprinkle is SO cute though, I'm surprised she isn't more popular.


----------



## Campy (Jan 13, 2018)

I was so excited to read she'd be in this game! She was a starting villager for me in New Leaf and I just fell in love with her instantly. In my opinion, she has that perfect combination of pretty and cute.


----------



## Gruntilda (Jan 13, 2018)

She almost looks like a Sanrio character with that pastel coloring.


----------

